# Extra Crinone?



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I got a bfn on my first ivf tx last year and started bleeding a few days before my OTD.  I'm currently in the middle of my 2ww  and really want to at least make it to my OTD this time.  I have plenty of Crinone and I wondered if they'd be a problem if I sometimes used it twice a day next week just in case I'm not absorbing it properly?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You should have this prescribed by a doctor.
I am not able to advise you on dosage in this case.

You could have your progesterone levels checked to see if you are absorbing enough.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Hazel, I'll just stick to the one a day application then.  If this tx fails too I'll bring up the subject at my follow up I can then have the appropriate tests if necessary.


----------

